# Smudging image (intentionally)



## richardjcam (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm very new to developing my own film. I am interested in smudging the image (the equivalent of the Smudge Tool in Photoshop). I suspect there's an easy answer. How would I go about doing this on the film itself - not the print? Any help greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Richard.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 8, 2011)

richardjcam said:


> I suspect there's an easy answer.


Get ready to be disappointed.

I don't really see how it would be possible, unless you just didn't care what was smudged as long as it was all smudged up (but that wouldn't really be like the smudge tool in PS...).  

The problem with doing this to the film itself is that you can't see it until after it's developed.  I guess you could do something to the whole roll before developing though, as long as you don't care about random/unpredictable results.  If you want to do that, I can think of a few ways...  Just use your imagination.

If you want to do it after developing, that's easy.  Just get some substance that causes smudges, and smear it on the film.  It probably wouldn't look as 'good' as doing it before developing, but at least you would be able to see what you were doing.


Really though, probably the easiest thing to do would be to use filters or smudge the lens (or UV filter) during the 'taking of the pictures' stage and then just process normally.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2011)

Another possibility is the print ... using a liquid light emulsion.
Expose the "print" while the liquid light is still fluid ... then smear area.
Let dry ... then process the "print".


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 8, 2011)

That actually sounds pretty cool...!


----------



## ann (Sep 8, 2011)

google chemical painting, you can do all sorts of wonderful things with a print, while it is being exposed/or developing.


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2011)

Gum prints can be smudged.


----------



## David A Sercel (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with what's been said--pretty much impossible to do this directly on the film with any good results. Liquid emulsion would probably be your best bet, unless, as compur mentioned, you wanted to try gum prints, which would be quite an adventure!


----------



## richardjcam (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll try the liquid emulsion first, and take it from there.

Cheers!
Richard


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't have a lot of experience with film but during the printing process,
When you expose the photo paper to the light/image, add droplets of water where you want the smudge.

If your print exposure is 5 seconds, expose the paper for 1 second to see placement of the picture, place the droplets, than expose again for 4 seconds.


But I don't know if this theory will even work the way you're looking for it to work.


----------

